# GRRR...where are all the dwarf lops?



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Im having real trouble locating baby dwarf lops in the north - yorkshire, lancashire...poss cheshire willing to go as far as midlands southwards and newcastle northways. *If you know anyone with babies please let me know! *T

here are LOADS of mini lops and frenchies around but the dwarfs just seem few and far between?

Is there a huge diff in size between dwarf and mini......i have read sites that say their average weight but to be honest that doesnt mean alot to me.LOL

I worry that a mini lop will be so diddy it will disappear everywhere and get under my boyfriends humungous size 12 feet, but worry that a frenchie may be to big as said before for my small house...

what are the floor space cage requirements for each...like said before most of the time will be free roaming but on a night and when we need to go out be in the cage...will be exercised around the house for many hours each day! x


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Have you checked on Gumtree and on a site called Preloved and also The Sun classified. There are lots of rabbits for sale on these websites as these are where i looked when i found Dave! Also one called Oodle!

Mini lops are a LOT smaller, my Barney (dwarf lop) is just the right size, i think you would find a mini lop too small seeing as though you like the frenchies also!! 

Well if you are going to have the rabbit free range when you are there, the space that it is caged in just to sleep or when you go out doesnt have to be "massive" but if it is going to be kept in a cage all the time then it will need to be big!

I have Dave Barney and Dexie all in the same cage in the house (NIC cubes) as we have made different levels on it and there is plenty of room for them just for sleeping when we are not there!!

As long as the rabbit can stand on its hind legs and i think it needs to be at least 3 times the length of their body or something!! But i would say the bigger the better!! What was you looking at getting for a cage??


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks Kelly, there are alot but not alot of dwarfs and like you say they are nicely in the middle! 

....Nic cubes are in stock just up from me so was thinking that!
I was thinking to keep in an L shape in the back corner of the dining part of my kitchen... so if each panel is around a foot square then the floor space would be about 10sq ft, I could then go up in levels if needs be! 

xx


----------



## becks01 (Jan 27, 2009)

well if you change your mind on the frenchies then i have some for sale...but i think im too far away for you anyway..


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

mimi g said:


> Thanks Kelly, there are alot but not alot of dwarfs and like you say they are nicely in the middle!
> 
> ....Nic cubes are in stock just up from me so was thinking that!
> I was thinking to keep in an L shape in the back corner of the dining part of my kitchen... so if each panel is around a foot square then the floor space would be about 10sq ft, I could then go up in levels if needs be!
> ...


Gosh thats loads of room you could easily have a frenchie!! Especially if it is going to run free when you are there!! Go on get frenchie or at least look for a dwarf or a frenchie then you have more choice!! ha ha


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Really you think so...I was imagining frenchies to need LOADS of square footage. 
What is the norm hutch size people use 4 x 2 x 2 or 5 x 2 x 2 then with a run attached for them to exercise...they would have the whole bottom floor of my house for exercise LOL!


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

I think the RSPCA ask for a 6 x 2 x2 if i remember correctly!! That is lot of space you will have honestly cos it will only be sleeping there and there when you are out so it should be fine as it will be running round you house at other times!!


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Cant you rescue mimi g? Thought you were looking at this anyway? :confused1:

There are loads of dwarf lops that need a new home in Yorkshire:

Rabbit Rehome - Adopt a unwanted bunny from a rescue centre

Lancashire:

Rabbit Rehome - Adopt a unwanted bunny from a rescue centre


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

kellyrich said:


> I think the RSPCA ask for a 6 x 2 x2 if i remember correctly!! That is lot of space you will have honestly cos it will only be sleeping there and there when you are out so it should be fine as it will be running round you house at other times!!


This is from the RSPCA website:

*Hutches and Runs

The RSPCA has been campaigning for a better standard of living for small animals.

Hutches and runs are the most important part of this. We have guidelines regarding rabbit and guinea pig accommodation.

As far as we are concerned the BIGGER the BETTER!! Converted sheds are great!

Rabbit Hutches (L x W x H)

For a pair of SMALL rabbits (Netherland Dwarfs ONLY). Hutch - 10 sq ft & 2ft high /0.9 sq m & 60cm high (i.e. 5ft x 2ft x 2ft Single Storey) .

For a pair of MEDIUM rabbits. Hutch - 16 sq ft & 2 ft high / 1.44 sq m & 60cm high (i.e. 6ft x3 ft x 2ft Single Storey or 4ft x 2ft x 2ft Double Storey).

For a pair of LARGE rabbits. Hutch - 18 sq ft & 2 ft high / 1.65 sq m & 60cm high (i.e. 6ft x 3ft x 2ft Single Storey or 5ft x 2ft x 2ft Double Storey (20 sq ft)).

These do not have to be the exact measurements for each hutch, as the size can be made up with more than one storey.

PLEASE NOTE that these sizes are GUIDELINES and there will always be an element of flexibility providing good welfare standards can be maintained.

Rabbit Runs (L x W x H)

Run For ANY size pair of rabbits, minimum size - 6ft x 3ft x 2ft / 180cm x 90cm x 60cm (18 sq ft / 1.65 sq m)

PLEASE NOTE that the run size that we have stated is the absolute minimum we would except. Rabbits love to run around and jump in the air and play, so the bigger the run - the better.*


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Aud's_Mum said:


> Cant you rescue mimi g? Thought you were looking at this anyway? :confused1:
> 
> There are loads of dwarf lops that need a new home in Yorkshire:
> 
> ...


I have been checking the site....and this might sound daft but I am looking for ones in my fave pattern and colour - if im going to do this I want to do it right and get the one I really want. At the min none of the rescue ones are standing out unless they are at the other side of the country but im still checking!

Oh the RSPCA stuff is very helpful to! 
xx


----------



## becks01 (Jan 27, 2009)

so have you decided what size rabbit your looking for???


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

mimi g said:


> I have been checking the site....and this might sound daft but I am looking for ones in my fave pattern and colour - if im going to do this I want to do it right and get the one I really want. At the min none of the rescue ones are standing out unless they are at the other side of the country but im still checking!
> 
> Oh the RSPCA stuff is very helpful to!
> xx


Ok, i do understand, but doing it right means being able to provide for the bun/s and looking after it rather than what colour it is.

Hope you find what your looking for anyway


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

becks01 said:


> so have you decided what size rabbit your looking for???


Yes dwarf lop.....
I am in contact with afew people that have some! x


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Aud's_Mum said:


> Ok, i do understand, but doing it right means being able to provide for the bun/s and looking after it rather than what colour it is.
> 
> Hope you find what your looking for anyway


Oh I can provide all the care needed etc and have done loads of research and am starting to buy in everything needed but I am in no massive rush so thought why not keep looking and wait for a bun that really stands out to me personally to come along..


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

mimi g said:


> Oh I can provide all the care needed etc and have done loads of research and am starting to buy in everything needed but I am in no massive rush so thought why not keep looking and wait for a bun that really stands out to me personally to come along..


I do agree to wait for the bunny that you really feel is right for you...I think one of the biggest mistakes pple make is rushing into getting a pet without then realising after a week or maybe even a few months...hmmmm


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

umber said:


> I do agree to wait for the bunny that you really feel is right for you...I think one of the biggest mistakes pple make is rushing into getting a pet without then realising after a week or maybe even a few months...hmmmm


I agree also, at the end of the day we are still giving the bun a good home where ever it comes from and it is a shame that there are so many in rescues but i think it is important to wait for the oen you really want so that it too doesnt end up in a rescue for not being what you wanted!!

I wish i could give all the rescue buns a loving home but at the end of the day unfortunately i cant


----------



## ~TOPCAT~ (Feb 21, 2009)

i have dwarf lops babies ,well they are mini/dwarf mix. goodluck in your search


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

~TOPCAT~ said:


> i have dwarf lops babies ,well they are mini/dwarf mix. goodluck in your search


ohhhh pictures plsssssssssssssssss


----------



## ~TOPCAT~ (Feb 21, 2009)

will post pics tomorrow then lol they are 5 all togehter, 3 are 4 weeks old today and i have two that are 1 week old they are so cute, 1 black like his dad and two blue and spotty ones will take some more pics tomorrow we are due new ones xxx


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

The majority of mine are recues and got for their personalities or serious needs not for colour but at the end of the day you have to get a rabbit that you like.


----------



## red_dwarf15 (Nov 17, 2008)

i got my fench lop from a breeder near preston. she was ace, and charley was a very healthy bun when we got him  just checked and shes got some readdy to leave on the 16th of april
LANCASHIRE FRENCH LOPS - AVAILABLE BABIES


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

red_dwarf15 said:


> i got my fench lop from a breeder near preston. she was ace, and charley was a very healthy bun when we got him  just checked and shes got some readdy to leave on the 16th of april
> LANCASHIRE FRENCH LOPS - AVAILABLE BABIES


oohhhh i wished i lived closer!!! i want a chocolate lop


----------



## red_dwarf15 (Nov 17, 2008)

my little charley is a black otter but he's got the choc gene. she has some gorge buns


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

oh i spotted the black otter he looks big dont he, bet you cant wait to pick him up


----------



## red_dwarf15 (Nov 17, 2008)

lol she must have another one. i picked up charley in jan


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

red_dwarf15 said:


> lol she must have another one. i picked up charley in jan


pmsl!!!!!!!!!!!!! yeah just looked and its a doe ha ha ha


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

red_dwarf15 said:


> i got my fench lop from a breeder near preston. she was ace, and charley was a very healthy bun when we got him  just checked and shes got some readdy to leave on the 16th of april
> LANCASHIRE FRENCH LOPS - AVAILABLE BABIES


Aww thanks for this had a peek and they are gorge!

I have reserved a rabbit now....there is a pic of him in my avatar and further down I started a thread!
I ended up getting a dwarf lop, when I mentioned to OH that frenchies were giant he was like....hang on I said you could have a rabbit not a great dane! :incazzato: lol XX


----------



## red_dwarf15 (Nov 17, 2008)

lol  frags its ok its a monday morning so i will let you off 
ah kool. it me not paying attention. ive been off of the forum since tues so i had a lot of posts to read


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

red_dwarf15 said:


> i got my fench lop from a breeder near preston. she was ace, and charley was a very healthy bun when we got him  just checked and shes got some readdy to leave on the 16th of april
> LANCASHIRE FRENCH LOPS - AVAILABLE BABIES


I've had 4 buns from this breeder (over 2 yrs ago now), and all 4 DIED from illness. She refused to accept liability or help with the vets bills so i reported her and she was shut down - obviously that didnt last long. I cant believe she's been allowed to breed again  

I'm glad your bun is well though - you must have been a lucky one. All 4 of mine are buried in my garden, I was devastated when they passed.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Aud's_Mum said:


> I've had 4 buns from this breeder (over 2 yrs ago now), and all 4 DIED from illness. She refused to accept liability or help with the vets bills so i reported her and she was shut down - obviously that didnt last long. I cant believe she's been allowed to breed again
> 
> I'm glad your bun is well though - you must have been a lucky one. All 4 of mine are buried in my garden, I was devastated when they passed.


ahhh no how awful!! strange all 4 should pass away do you think it was genetic?


----------



## xXedixXx (Mar 20, 2009)

It must be annoying for you not being able to find any dwarf lops. Both my rabbits are dwarf lops and we got them from a breeder with loads of them in the town only 1 mile away. However I'm in the South East 

Hope you find some.


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

xXedixXx said:


> It must be annoying for you not being able to find any dwarf lops. Both my rabbits are dwarf lops and we got them from a breeder with loads of them in the town only 1 mile away. However I'm in the South East
> 
> Hope you find some.


I have got one reserved not but travelling to derbyshire for him! See my avatar! Im going to call him Freddie or Herbie? x


----------

